
Trans-Planetary Subway Systems (1978) - Reedx
https://www.rand.org/pubs/papers/P6092.html
======
gojomo
A few dollars in energy costs for a Los Angeleno to take a 45-minute trip to
NYC for lunch & some meetings, & return in time to beat the evening commute
traffic jams? Sign me up!

------
jgilias
So... That's 'Hyperloop 1978'? I wonder if Musk happened to read this, or if
he rediscovered the idea.

~~~
ricardobeat
It is mentioned in the third page of the original Hyperloop paper:
[https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/blog_images/hyperl...](https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/blog_images/hyperloop-
alpha.pdf)

~~~
jgilias
Thanks! I had actually read that paper. Apparently not attentively enough.

------
jl2718
I was just thinking that the natural path for an intelligent species is
downward into their own planet. We could be living on top of a civilization
without knowing it.

~~~
Meandering
This is where the lizard people are hiding...

------
teilo
Title implied something more Hyperionesque. Like the River Tethys.

